# F10 Disk Long Term Review



## davejunia (Nov 21, 2015)

There are barely any reviews on the F10 Disk. Thought I would share my views after over four months riding it. Overall a great bike but it has a few downsides. Long Term Review: Pinarello Dogma F10 Disk – Tempo


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

I believe the harshness you are experiencing are the wheels not the reinforcement to the frame. I have the same Enve 5.6 on my TCR disc and the bike rattled my brains out until I lowered the pressure 10+psi. When I run my other wheels the bike is much more comfortable. My theory is in addition to how stiff the deep depth Enve rim is, they are also wide, which makes the tire profile much lower and less bulbous than a narrower rim so the tire has less deflection. Also there are more spokes on a disc brake wheel set, so that adds to it as well. 



.


----------



## davejunia (Nov 21, 2015)

Thanks yes I do agree. I have tried changing the wheels. It does soften it a bit but not too much. That said I will try out other wheelsets. I do love how the Enve 5.6 handles and its speed just less the harshness.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

davejunia said:


> There are barely any reviews on the F10 Disk. Thought I would share my views after over four months riding it. Overall a great bike but it has a few downsides. Long Term Review: Pinarello Dogma F10 Disk – Tempo


Realizing this thread is a bit old, but... you honestly feel that a harsher ride and more weight is worth not having to feather your brakes? To each their own, but SMDH.


----------



## tfinator (Nov 4, 2009)

OldChipper said:


> Realizing this thread is a bit old, but... you honestly feel that a harsher ride and more weight is worth not having to feather your brakes? To each their own, but SMDH.


You honestly feel saving a half pound is worth worse braking? To each their own but SMDH.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------

